# +P+



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

What is the deal with the "+" loads? I would assume they are more powerful/ have more velocity than a standard round. Would I be correct?:watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

They are faster and have more power, but may not conform to industry pressure standards. So if they exceed the capacity of your gun it could blow up in your hand.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

kev74 said:


> They are faster and have more power, but may not conform to industry pressure standards. So if they exceed the capacity of your gun it could blow up in your hand.


Other than that, you have nothing to worry about.

:smt083

Haha ok, all kidding aside, don't shoot +p unless your firearm is rated to handle it. Even then, realize it will accelerate wear on the firearm so it might be a good idea to avoid it. The repercussions of ignoring any of this could be disastrous, so definitely check out your manual (and the weapon's age if appropriate) before shooting +p.

Also, +p+ is extra extra extra pressure. I would avoid this altogether.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Other than that, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> :smt083
> 
> ...


So +p+ is a much more dangerous, unstable, version of an already capable round? Hell it sounds like my style ....LMAO. No I don't think that my Px4 is rated for those rounds so I certainly won't put her throught that abuse, or myself int that danger. Thank you both for the input, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

falchunt said:


> So +p+ is a much more dangerous, unstable, version of an already capable round?


No it's NOT an unstable version of an already capable round. The bullets used are the same as any other for a given caliber. The "+" indicates that the powder charge loaded is more than that of the standard load. "+P+" indicates that the powder charge is even MORE than a "+" load. As to the "more dangerous" aspect, that depends of a couple of things. Which end of the muzzle you are on whether your firearm is manufactured/rated to handle such overpressured loads.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...What *Growler* said, plus...
If you're shooting a short-barrel pistol, a +P or +P+ round may not improve matters, assuming that your gun is rated to accept them without undue wear or precipitous failure.
Coming out of a short barrel, bullets from +P and +P+ rounds may not yet have burned all of the powder available. Thus, your gun may suffer greater pressure and stress, but you will experience no appreciable ballistic gain to balance it.


----------

